
Show HN: Get email notifications for new products and sales on ASOS.com - benedictlewis
https://asostracker.uk
======
benedictlewis
This is a little side project of mine. I buy a lot of clothes from ASOS,
however often forget to check for a while and end up missing sales. This site
will send you an email notification whenever:

* New products launch for a certain search term

* Products within a search term change price

There is also a public listing of price changes [0] (only shows price changes
for searches that members are already monitoring). I've already listed several
example trackers, including one for the brand 11 Degrees [1]. Email
notifications are formatted to include a preview of the product, price, and
links to ASOS [2].

It also automatically detected products which have been sold out, and then
relisted if more stock comes in, marking them as stale. These products are
usually only available in one or two sizes, with very limited stock.

[0] [https://asostracker.uk/activity](https://asostracker.uk/activity)

[1]
[https://asostracker.uk/trackers/586c1ae510426db2d3c4a817](https://asostracker.uk/trackers/586c1ae510426db2d3c4a817)

[2] [http://i.imgur.com/tdi7n46.png](http://i.imgur.com/tdi7n46.png)

------
sconxu
Do you use their API?

